# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Pain2Hard (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich will mir Diablo 3 kaufen jedoch weis ich nicht obs mir gefallen wird deshalb würde ich es gerne erst testen danach kaufen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einen Diablo 3 Gästepass bekomme.


----------

